# A little fun on the fly



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got off the water. Been talking to Mr. Jonas the past couple days and it made me want to get back on the fly rod. Had a couple hours this evening so I launched at Eglin and headed out. Caught fish for an hour and a half and called it quits. 6 reds and probably double that on specks. Sorry for the shitty pics. Was fishing alone and got frustrated with my phone so just took 2 crappy ones. Fun evening though. 

Throwing an 8wt 8' one piece glass rod that is like a wet spaghetti noodle. Cabelas Prime. It is the most fun rod to catch reds on ever. Cast well too with no wind. Shrimp fly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going!!! Reds are fun on the fly especially you get them 35+


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report ! Catching on fiberglass is still the best !!


----------

